# Colonoscopy, fasting and study?



## Kellie2003 (Nov 4, 2003)

Do u get D after having a colonoscopy? Im spose to be having one next wednesday. I have an exam at uni on the tuesday and the friday of the same week. I was wondering if i wood still be ok to study or do i need time to rest? If so should i consider doing the exams at a later date? The tuesday exam has me worried b/c i understand you are spose to fast 3 days b4 the colonoscopy, and having to study and do an exam whilst fasting would be tiring and stressful right? Surely i woodnt get the same mark as i would havn eaten. does anyone have any ideas what i should do? thanx







ps. what are you spose to wear when having a colonoscopy? do they put u in a gown?


----------



## vede111700 (Nov 1, 2003)

I've had a colonscopy and had to drink clear liquids the day before and the clean out with a potent laxative. They do put a gown on you but it exposes your back side so they can insert the scope. I was put under sedation so I never felt anything. Hope it works out for you.


----------



## stefdoe (Nov 1, 2003)

For me fasting sucks. Also, you usually have to start taking laxatives the day of the fast. If you start taking laxatives(ie the cleansing medicine) before the exam, you won't be in any shape to do a test. You need to stay very near a toilet after taking the cleansing medicine, trust me. Maybe your doctor will give you a medical excuse for your Tuesday exam. As far as recovery, the day of the procedure you'll probably be wiped out. After the procedure I'm always so tired I just sleep it off and eat later.The day after the procedure you really don't anything in your system, so you feel pretty good. I can eat w/o having any problems. That's my experience with colonoscopies.


----------

